# windows 10 problem



## DesertCat (Aug 11, 2015)

I am in the process of downloading windows 10 and then a screen pops up and says 

SOME APPS NEED TO BE UNINSTALLED

These programs need to be uninstalled because they aren't compatible with the upgrade

WinZip 6.3-8.0

I hit the uninstall and continue but it gets no further than 32 % download
I hit the refresh button and still nothing.

I looked in control panel to find winzip to uninstall and there is nothing there. Ugh.... what can I do. thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Reinstall WinZip to your PC, then do a full uninstall of it.

Then attempt to reinstall Windows 10.


----------

